# turner rollers wanted in michigan



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

plz anybody


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have pure Turner Rollers available. Young birds & an 2 bredding pair. I can ship. Vivagirl


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya i am acctually pickin some up this weekend when my flock is really thinned out ur the first one i'll call


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> ya i am acctually pickin some up this weekend when my flock is really thinned out ur the first one i'll call


This is one weird thread , you only asked about birds today and you already are full up and talking about thinning your flock ? Strange ?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Tippler, I'll give you a clue into how to get *good quality* birds. The only way is to show that you are in it for the long run. Most of the real competitors with great rollers will not give anyone rollers if they don't think the person is serious because the guys that created these lines like Turner, Mee, Higgins, Oullette and the like spent decades creating their birds and not just anyone gets them.

Show that you are seriously committed to getting rollers and I guarantee you that you can probably get birds of any line for free or *dirt* cheap...but you gotta show that you are in it for the long run and not just a doing this for now to see what it's like and then move. 

This is probably some of the best advice you will get. Again, gimme a call and I'll help you out as much as I can but again, without passion and commitment, you'll end up spending alot of money and not get what you want.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

Why do you want Turners?

Why not Mees, Fireballs or 514's?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

2y4life said:


> Tippler, I'll give you a clue into how to get *good quality* birds. The only way is to show that you are in it for the long run. Most of the real competitors with great rollers will not give anyone rollers if they don't think the person is serious because the guys that created these lines like Turner, Mee, Higgins, Oullette and the like spent decades creating their birds and not just anyone gets them.
> 
> Show that you are seriously committed to getting rollers and I guarantee you that you can probably get birds of any line for free or *dirt* cheap...but you gotta show that you are in it for the long run and not just a doing this for now to see what it's like and then move.
> 
> This is probably some of the best advice you will get. Again, gimme a call and I'll help you out as much as I can but again, without passion and commitment, you'll end up spending alot of money and not get what you want.


iam very commited but your probably wright i should get A cheap strain or a strainless bird to start off like that thanks for the great advice and maybe down the road i'll pick some strain up.


----------

